# My new 55 Gal Fresh



## pmjewett (Jul 6, 2008)

(1) Red Tiger Oscar
(3) Silver Dollars
(1) Cichlid
(1) Tire track eel


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

As Oscar tanks should be looks like you have ample filtration with 2 fuval canisters of some sort and a HOB filter to boot. I would suggest moving either the bubble wand or the intake to your canister on the right of your tank as sucking in the air bubbles will make that filter noisier than it should be. your heater needs to be changed ASAP! I don't know how many people I've talked to that had the glass hang on back heaters destroyed by Oscars and then find their fishes lip cut to pieces as well. in smaller tanks even having the tank busted (they don't call'em tank busters for nothing  ) get a dark colored or stainless steel submersible heater and keep it behind a plant or other decoration that the fish is less likely to focus it's attention to it. 

Lastly, my goodness, hopefully new meant "new to you" and that substrate wasn't your choice. If it was I'm sorry but I never liked the multicolored "clown" rocks in a tank. To me it just distracts from the plants, decorations, and fish in the tank. what do you want to be the focal point in the tank? if it's the gravel then you succeeded, if it's a particular fish or decoration ... not so much. It's also a little thin, meaning there should be more of it. you want about 2" or so. A 55 gal tank should have around 60 lbs of gravel, a little more for some less for others but that'll give you between 2 and 3". Also the eel will appreciate a sandy type substrate that he can burrow down in. 

with this being your 1st post on here please don't take this as me dogging you out or .. what's that word they use on the internet ... OH flaming you as I mean nothing mean spirited at all. Just some constructive criticism. 

especially if this is your first tank set up, you've done well


----------



## pmjewett (Jul 6, 2008)

No HOB's actually.... (2) Fluval 204's , a PenPlax Cascade 1000 canister and a UV sterilizer. I noticed that the bubble wand on the left was causing issues for that fluval but just hadn't gotten to moving the one on the right. Will do that today.

I've heard that about Oscars and heaters but she's been good for almost 7 years now. I'll still change it out though if you think it's a risk...I've read a lot suggesting it is.

I know what you mean about the substrate. What should I replace it with? Any other suggestions? I don't mind a little constructive criticism...that's why I posted in part.



Thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd suggest any coarse grain sand or pea gravel from your local gravel/asphalt co.
We have a product here called "E" chips which is just a bit smaller than the normal 3/8 peagravel.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

you could just go to home depot or some other store like that and get play sand for no more than $5. you just have to clean it alot but the eel would appreciate it.


----------



## pmjewett (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got a great aquarium store in the area so I'll be sure to pick some up. I guess considering the inhabitants of this tank I probably don't have any live plant options?

Also, and I'm afraid to ask since I already paid for it, is there any reason I wouldn't use a moonlight for the 12 hours of light to go with daytime?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't do "play sand" with critters that like to burrow. it has sharper edges that some of the aquarium sands. As long as you get an aquarium sand you should be ok. I like the eco-complete personally and you wouldn't notice too much of a ammonia bloom (mini-cycle) as the eco complete has beneficial bacteria already in the mix and especially with 3 canisters going  . I've changed out a tank with inhabitants still in the tank with 0 loss. It was only a cloudy for half a day and then it was mostly clear. crystal clear in a day and a half or so. At $18 a 20 bag depending on your LFS it isn't cheap but like I said to me it was worth it. you'll need 3 bags at least. with sand you usually use a little more than the normal pound per gallon rule.


----------

